# field dressing



## hotspur2008 (Jun 4, 2008)

Any one care to show a newbie how to field dress a deer?


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Here's a link to one method...

http://home.att.net/~sajackson/guttless1.html

All the meat goes, it just doesn't look like it.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*Omg!!!!!!*

He/she/he............Looks sooooooooo cute ahahahahahahah!!!:darkbeer:

Funny tho i pictured him a little bit heavier, oh well must be all that exercise .:wink:


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

you tube there is some good videos. i will said this a butt out works very well. i used it the other day and i love it


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Ha*

HAHAHAHAHA....I love photoshop. Looks good on ya Priester! You're not eloping with that Jackelope are you????


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

hotspur2008 said:


> Any one care to show a newbie how to field dress a deer?


Okay, since everyone else got totally confused and thought your question was from mapleville  :unimpressed:

I thought I'd do a search for you. This video is the highest ranked in the google search. 




I sure hope this helps you out. Don't be shy, dive right in! (my wife took that literally on a moose - DON'T ASK)


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

> Okay, since everyone else got totally confused and thought your question was from mapleville :unimpressed:


A laugh here and there is good for the soul Russ!


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

OK, if you have a stick in your butt  and can't laugh at the original field dressing, here are some links that may help.

http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/deer_field-dressing.pdf

http://www.whitetails.com/deer_info/field_dressing.cfm

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to/video/how-to-field-dress-a-deer-while-hunting-151473/


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

It's not about being a stick in butt - I just know how genuinely frustrating it must be for a newbie (look at the post count) and get the answers he did. Not all that helpful were we. 

Soap box off.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Look at the size of the head on the "field dresser"... OMG. Everyone call off the hounds... Rat dude means no harm.... He really is a nice guy... just likes to make fun and laugh... my sides hurt when he is near me . If you are going to photoshop me please make my head a "normal" size... As for Truckermouthjo... I think you shouldn't have spoken up so soon... I hear that Rat is working on some photoshoped pics of you right now.

Hotspur2008 ... I sure wish I had videos to teach me how to field dress animals when I was new. I learned the hard way... Those are great resources to learn the tricks of the trade. I watched a video of a guy field dressing a moose while wearing a white sweatshirt... not a drop of blood on the guys shirt... he was amazing! 

Please let us know how it goes when you get a chance to field dress one. Make sure you have some help as it isn't an easy job by yourself..

Good luck...and welcome to AT.

Priester


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

> If you are going to photoshop me please make my head a "normal" size.


For you that is "normal"!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

LMAO! I think that if I broke out the photoshop, truckermouth would totally not be a happy camper with me  (That said, I have the creativity and artistic talent of an autistic gnat)


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

Do you hunt with someone experienced that can talk you through it. Not too say it can't be learned by watching but helpful hints and live instruction helps. Just remember as long as you don't cut your hand off and get the meat harvested it don't have to be perfect. Sharp knives especially the point to first inch a must. This was one of my big fears when I killed one fortunatelly had some experienced help. I think their is a DVD on this out there somewhere. If not there should be. Good luck.


----------

